
Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for Mobile Partnership - andre3k1
http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2011/feb11/02-11partnership.mspx
======
chalst
There's the Nokia version too: [http://press.nokia.com/2011/02/11/nokia-
outlines-new-strateg...](http://press.nokia.com/2011/02/11/nokia-outlines-new-
strategy-introduces-new-leadership-operational-structure/)

From the Nokia announcement, but not MS: _Under the new strategy, MeeGo
becomes an open-source, mobile operating system project. MeeGo will place
increased emphasis on longer-term market exploration of next-generation
devices, platforms and user experiences. Nokia still plans to ship a MeeGo-
related product later this year._

~~~
darklajid
\- MeeGo is already open-source

\- "a product" sounds like "one single product" to my non-native english
reading comprehension skill

As a ex-maemo user (N810) and someone that took a long, hard look at the N900
last time a new phone was due I'm sad. This is the sure death of that platform
imo.

------
limmeau
I wonder what this means for Qt, given that the Windows Phone of today runs
its apps in a CLR/Silverlight sandbox.

~~~
aphexairlines
No Qt on windows phones, although Nokia's site still says:

[http://developer.qt.nokia.com/faq/answer/is_qt_compatible_wi...](http://developer.qt.nokia.com/faq/answer/is_qt_compatible_with_.net)

"Is Qt compatible with .NET?

Yes. You can use Qt to create .NET-compatible applications. For details on how
to do this, please refer to Using Qt objects in Microsoft .NET in the
documentation at <http://qt.nokia.com/doc/activeqt.html.>

~~~
limmeau
Fixed link: <http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7/activeqt.html>

Apparently they integrate Qt with .NET via COM, which AFAIR is not available
on Windows phones.

------
myoldryn
I still hope, that they will release n9 with meego this year. Nokia with
Windows phone os doesn't sound right.

This announcement doesn't really come as surprise. IMO it will be success, if
Microsoft opens it os to other frameworks.

edit: As we can see, it comes as a bad news to nokia really. Todays pre-
mareket share value have droped already by ~8%.

------
brudgers
What Nokia gains is a solid partner in the top end segment of the smartphone
market - enterprise. The first casualty of the merger will likely be RIM.
Android and iOS will suffer in the enterprise as well because of Microsoft's
ability to offer better integration with its enterprise software.

Nokia has already gained several billion dollars in next generation mobile OS
R&D, and need no longer worry about the uncertainty of the Java's future. In
addition they are able to remove the high barrier to entry presented by C++ in
order to attract new third party developers.

------
ggordan
It was inevitable. Personally, I was hoping Nokia would go with Android.

I'm not sure how well this partnership is going to work, but it might take a
while to get used to the idea of non-Symbian Nokia's.

------
zardoz
A lot of views on this deal have Nokia selling the farm. I don't think so.
I'll bet Nokia is paying $0 per license for this with unlimited access to
source code etc etc. This is because MS has been flogging their new phone OS
for almost a year with very little traction. The lynch pin of it all though
is...how do the search proceeds get split?

------
coffeeaddicted
Wow, disclaimer longer than the press-release. Which poor soul was forced to
write such a thing...

------
Aegean
haha the losers are partnering up. Nice move. This was visible from many years
ago. Starting from details like how microsoft windows annoys you to install
updates or creates pop ups and how slow your machine gets after a while. Also
take Nokia's mediocre symbian GUI with no developer/hacker perspective
whatsoever on their devices.

------
shareme
i hear the Borg pays really well..:)

